#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπερύψωση μεταλλικού κτιρίου

## brutagon

εδώ θα ήθελα λίγο τα φώτα σας ως σαν πιο έμπειροι...
έχω ένα βιομηχανικό κτήριο το οποίο ο πελάτης μου θέλει να το σηκώσουμε 1 μέτρο από τη στάθμη του φυσικού εδάφους...
ποιος θεωρείτε ότι είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος για να γίνει
Τη θεμελίωση δεν την έχω υπολογίσει ακόμη αλλά εκτιμώ ότι θα φτάσει σε βάθος 1,5 μέτρο αν γίνει με πέδιλα και συνδετήρια.
Αν σηκώσω τον λαιμό του πεδίλου κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας ή μετά θα έχω ζητήματα γιατί ο λαιμός θα θεωρηθεί υποστύλωμα?
Αν το κάνω πεδιλοδοκό και δώσω ύψος όσο χρειάζεται για να πιάσω την υπερύψωση μήπως είναι καλύτερο?
Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος?

----------


## brutagon

13.4+13.4 μέτρα... είναι διπλό με 2 μετωπικά στα 5 και 10 μέτρα του καθε ανοίγματος

----------


## brutagon

μήπως να έκανα πεδιλοδοκό (δεν έχω και μεγάλες αποστάσεις - θα δουλέψει πιστεύω) και πάνω της να τραβούσα ένα περιμετρικό τοιχείο μέχρι να βγω? Το τοιχείο θα έχει προεξέχοντα ψευδουποστυλώματα που θα πατήσουν οι βάσεις των υποστυλωμάτων του κτηρίου.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ουσιαστικά θα λύσω μία στάθμη υπογείου με ύψος όσο το τοιχείο και τη θεμελίωση από κάτω. Στους κόμβους των ψευδουποστυλωμάτων θα μεταφέρω τους συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων από την επίλυση του robot. Πως ακούγεται?

----------


## brutagon

και θα μπαζώσω και θα το ωπλίσω σαν ανωδομής

----------


## brutagon

800 τμ.
το σκέφτηκα, αλλά πολλά μπετα στη θεμελίωση όμως...
γενικά η πεδιλοδοκός σε τι ύψος μπορεί να φτάσει?

----------


## Evan

το χω αντιμετωπίσει πάρα πολλές φορές τόσο σε μελέτη όσο και σε κατασκευήκαι το καλύτερο είναι πεδ/κος που μετά συνεχίζει σε τοιχείο 20εκ για την περιπτωσή σου με διπλό πλέγμα (μέσα έξω) Τ-131. Οι κολώνες που θα πατήσουν τα μεταλλικά θα συνεχίζουν μέχρι πάνω και θα είναι ενωμένες (φυσικά) με το τοιχίο. Πρώτα σκυροδετείς πέλμα πεδ/κου, μετά τοποθετείς αγκύρια και μετά κοστούμι κορμός-κολώνες-τοιχίο με αρμούς διακοπής στα τοιχία

----------


## plo

Ίσως θα μπορούσες να μην κάνεις συνολική εκσκαφή για να γλιτώσεις τα πολλά μπαζώματα. Θα μπορούσες να σκάψεις περιμετρικά και στη μέση μία τάφρο απαιτούμενου πλάτους και να θεμελιώσεις, εάν δεν κάνεις εγκάρσια συνδετήρια δοκάρια, που απ' ότι βλέπω από το άνοιγμα θα μπορούσες και να μην κάνεις. Κατά τα άλλα συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ τη μέθοδο που περιγράφει ο EVAN χωρίς τους αρμούς διακοπής.

----------


## brutagon

> το χω αντιμετωπίσει πάρα πολλές φορές τόσο σε μελέτη όσο και σε κατασκευήκαι το καλύτερο είναι πεδ/κος που μετά συνεχίζει σε τοιχείο 20εκ για την περιπτωσή σου με διπλό πλέγμα (μέσα έξω) Τ-131. Οι κολώνες που θα πατήσουν τα μεταλλικά θα συνεχίζουν μέχρι πάνω και θα είναι ενωμένες (φυσικά) με το τοιχίο. Πρώτα σκυροδετείς πέλμα πεδ/κου, μετά τοποθετείς αγκύρια και μετά κοστούμι κορμός-κολώνες-τοιχίο με αρμούς διακοπής στα τοιχία



evan, έτσι το σκέφτομαι, ίσως να ειναι το καλύτερο...
σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις...δεσμεύομαι μόλις το κάνω να ανεβάσω σχέδια να το συζητήσουμε

----------


## palex

> Πρώτα σκυροδετείς πέλμα πεδ/κου, μετά τοποθετείς αγκύρια και μετά κοστούμι κορμός-κολώνες-τοιχίο με αρμούς διακοπής στα τοιχία


Evan αυτό που περιγράφεις ειναι η πίο συνηθισμένη τακτική.
Ο αρμος διακοπής όμως στην πεδιλοδοκο όπως και σε όλα τα ανεστραμμενα δεν με ενθουσιάζει όμως.
Τα αγκύρια σε πία φάση του σιδερωματος μπαίνουν? διότι αν μπούν πρίν περαστουν τα διαμήκη ανω της πδ μετα δε θα είναι πολύ δυσκολοι να μπουν τα αγκύρια ίδιως με τους διαφορους μηχανισμους αγκύρωσης στο άκρο τους? Η σκυροδέτηση του πελματος απο πρίν δεν θα κανει πιο δυσκολη τυχούσα αναγκαία μετατοπιση του οπλισμου τοπικά για να μπουν τα αγκύρια?
Δεν ξερω και εγω γιατι δεν το εχω δει, ερωτηση κανω..

----------


## Evan

> η λύση αυτή καλή είναι αλλά μη βάλεις Τ131. Προσωπικά όρθιο Τ131 δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Ξαπλωτό διπλό πολλές


άμα το δέσεις καλά να μην κάνει κοιλιά γιατί να μη βάζεις;

----------


## Evan

σαν μελετητής  και εγώ άνευ υπολογισμού γιατί σαν εργολάβος πάλι άνευ υπολογισμού Τ-131, εξαρτάται από πια μεριά κοιτάς το τοιχίο

----------


## Xάρης

Το 1,5μ εκσκαφής είναι πολύ σε σχέση μ' αυτό που βλέπω ότι γίνεται στην πράξη που το σύνηθες είναι 1μ για μεταλλικά κτήρια (η μελέτη μπορεί να γράφει 1,5μ).

Αυτό που βλέπω να γίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι:
πέδιλα - στύλοι - περιμετρικά τοιχία εγκιβωτισμού.
Τα πέδιλα ορθογωνικά ύψους 50~70cm.
Οι στύλοι διαστάσεων όσων απαιτούνται για να χωρέσουν τα αγκύρια.
Τα τοιχία πάχους 20cm με ένα πελματάκι ~60cm και οπλισμό 2#Φ8~10/20 και άνω-κάτω διαμήκη 3~4 Φ14~20.

Τα παραπάνω τα αναφέρω βάσει όσων έχω δει σε μελέτες και κατασκευές συναδέλφων.

----------


## brutagon

το 1.5 μέτρο το υπολογίζω μαζί με το κολωνάκι της βάσης για πέδιλα - ξαναλέω πως δεν την εχω λύσει για να γνωρίζω το βάθος της θςμςλίωσης - έχω ανύψωση οπότε σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ αντίβαρο, γι αυτό θεωρώ πως η θα φτάσει και θα ξεπεράσει το 1 μέτρο το ύψος του πεδίλου.
Οι πλάκες έδρασης βγαίνουν 650χ580 οπότε θα πάω σε κολωνάκι 700χ700 για να έχω αέρα...
Θα το πατήσω σε πεδιλοδοκό. Μόλις το λύσω θα σας ενημερώσω...σήμερα με αυτό θα ασχοληθώ αλλά θα αργήσω λίγο γιατί έχω 21+8 υποστυλώματα χ 5 συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων από τις αντιδράσεις

----------

